# Problème WiFi sous Bootcamp MBP 15" TB



## Membre supprimé 1131274 (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de recevoir il y a 2 jours mon macbook pro 15 TB et j'en suis très content, malheureusement j'ai déjà un problème...
Quand je suis sous Windows avec Bootcamp et que je suis connecté à ma livebox j'ai un débit de 30 ko/s alors que j'ai 30Mo/s (merci la fibre!) quand je suis sous macOS ou sur mon PC fixe.
Ce qui est le plus bizarre c'est que lorsque je me suis connecté à internet (toujours sous Windows) en utilisant le partage de connexion de mon iPhone cela marchait parfaitement bien.
Je pense donc qu'il ya un soucis dans la liaison de mon mac vers la Livebox.
J'ai essayé de bidouiller quelques trucs dans les paramètres de connexion a la box sous windows et aussi de changer la config de ma box sur 192.168.1.1 mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème...
Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur !


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2017)

Ce n'est sans doute pas un problème de connexion pour le Mac mais pour Windows sur le Mac (quelle version, d'ailleurs ?)
Cela peut être une question de pilote, de paramétrage de la carte réseau utilisée, du paramétrage fourni par la LiveBox.

Bref, à ce point du fil, il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit dans macOS mais plutôt dans le forum WIndows sur Mac. Je déplace.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1131274 (21 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, 
Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai résolu mon problème, j'ai lancé Apple Software Update qui m'a téléchargé un nouveau driver pour la carte réseau Broadcom et tout fonctionne normalement.
Avant de trouver cette mise à jour j'avais forcé la carte Broadcom à se connecter en 20MHz au lieu des 40MHz si elle avait le choix et cela avait également résolu mon problème.


----------

